# Amorskids



## Ngolm

Just tried out a new set of Amorskids on my Honda 1132. They are fantastic it is like having powersteering compared to the stock Honda skids, it easily goes straight. The biggest difference is the Amorskids dont lift the machine over a hard pile of snow it goes right through. Great product!%


----------



## cmb

Got mine the other day. Bought a pair of the 'Pro 2425's for my Honda HS 724, per Bob Sayer's advise. These boys are STOUT! Toughest part was locating the 7/16 Stainless Carriage Bolts, nuts and lock-washers! Got 'em ordered though. Got the machine up on my ramps, holes are marked for drilling. Next project is the Bucket Extension but Tony won't have 'em till the Fall.


----------



## Jarsh

Had a set come last week but have yet to put them on. Didn't notice the Honda Pro at the time I ordered so I ended up getting the regular 2425's. Didn't realize the sheer size of them until I opened the package. Never knew they wouldn't clear the bolts for the scraper bar. Think I'll grab a couple pieces of teflon to make a couple spacers.


----------



## cmb

Jarsh said:


> Had a set come last week but have yet to put them on. Didn't notice the Honda Pro at the time I ordered so I ended up getting the regular 2425's. Didn't realize the sheer size of them until I opened the package. Never knew they wouldn't clear the bolts for the scraper bar. Think I'll grab a couple pieces of teflon to make a couple spacers.


 The ones I have will take some "adjustment" to allow much use of the scraper bolt. Took a pic and sent it to Bob, I want his suggestion before drilling any holes. Scraper Bar might be fine staying where it is with the Armor Skids taking the punishment:icon-shrug:. If I need to shim the Skids out enough to miss those bolts, I'll probably have to re-order my Carriage Bolts:icon_scratch:


----------



## Jarsh

Hi cmb,

I didn't see the Pro's until Bob had mentioned them in an email after receiving them. Being I only have the little 622 I figured I'd be ok with the thinner bottom plate. Little did I realize they would be too long for the scraper bar bolts. I would have sent them back for an exchange but I'm in Canada.


----------



## drmerdp

Cut some of the metal to clear the scraper bolt. Or add spacers for clearance. Armorskids sells spacers as well. 

I’ve installed 2 sets on hs724s, a little trimming and it’s good to go. I used a band saw, but I’m sure you can use a dremel or some type of grinder.


----------



## cmb

drmerdp said:


> Cut some of the metal to clear the scraper bolt. Or add spacers for clearance. Armorskids sells spacers as well.
> 
> I’ve installed 2 sets on hs724s, a little trimming and it’s good to go. I used a band saw, but I’m sure you can use a dremel or some type of grinder.


 Thanks for your idea! Being that Scraper Bolt needs to 'slide', I'd like to allow it to move freely if possible. You were able to leave enough access to the bolt, to allow adjustment?


----------



## Jarsh

cnb, reading your previous post I see you have the Pro 2425 skids. Bob designed those specifically for required scraper bar bolt clearance on the Honda. 

When you go to drill your holes, just make sure you leave enough clearance.


----------



## cmb

Jarsh said:


> cnb, reading your previous post I see you have the Pro 2425 skids. Bob designed those specifically for required scraper bar bolt clearance on the Honda.
> 
> When you go to drill your holes, just make sure you leave enough clearance.


 Just went out and gave 'em a look. In order to get enough clearance for the Scraper Bolt, I'll probably do what drmerdp suggests and grind enough metal away, to allow the Scraper Bolt to slide for adjustment, then touch them back up with anti rust paint.. As thick as this metal is, I may need a few more Dremel Bits!


----------



## ZTMAN

I was not familiar with the size of these things. Looked them up on line. Home Depot's description state they are 12"????


----------



## Freddy Ford

What's the slot spacing for the new HSS1332ATD? They have three different Pro-Hon sizes listed (2.25, 4.25, 2.38).


----------



## rosco61

Freddy Ford said:


> What's the slot spacing for the new HSS1332ATD? They have three different Pro-Hon sizes listed (2.25, 4.25, 2.38).



Everything you need to order. 
Description Unit price Qty Amount PRO 4.25" Slot Spacing (set of 2 skids) PRO-HON-2425B 
Item# PRO-HON-2425-B Make of Snowblower:: honda HSS1332ATD $59.99 USD 1 $59.99 USD


----------



## Freddy Ford

rosco61 said:


> Everything you need to order.
> Description Unit price Qty Amount PRO 4.25" Slot Spacing (set of 2 skids) PRO-HON-2425B
> Item# PRO-HON-2425-B Make of Snowblower:: honda HSS1332ATD $59.99 USD 1 $59.99 USD


Thank you!


----------



## rosco61

*skids*



Freddy Ford said:


> Thank you!


My Pleasure.


----------



## rosco61

*skids*



ZTMAN said:


> I was not familiar with the size of these things. Looked them up on line. Home Depot's description state they are 12"????


Yes 12 inches long


----------



## vmax29

Jarsh said:


> When you go to drill your holes, just make sure you leave enough clearance.


Do additional holes need to be drilled in the HSS1332 to fit these? The worst problem I have is when the blower catches on the uneven walk out front. I was hoping a set of these can take care of that. 

Rosco, The ones you have are the heavier version? Does that have the new narrower tip style? Looks like the new ones won’t ride up on top of the snow. That was my concern.


----------



## all3939

I have used ARMOR skids for a few snowblowers and will never go back to the oem skids. My latest snowblower is second hand new to me, a 42" snowblower for my John Deere L120 lawn mower. As the picture demonstrates the original equipment is worn and a bit lightweight for this kind of snowblower. I ordered the ASE2505 and machined a center slot to accommodate the center bolt. These skids are a great investment at least to me.


----------



## rosco61

vmax29 said:


> Do additional holes need to be drilled in the HSS1332 to fit these? The worst problem I have is when the blower catches on the uneven walk out front. I was hoping a set of these can take care of that.
> 
> Rosco, The ones you have are the heavier version? Does that have the new narrower tip style? Looks like the new ones won’t ride up on top of the snow. That was my concern.


No drilling necessary. I would not have purchased or drilled. 
They are the narrow tip version. Narrow tip to the front for me as I don't need a transition to grass or gravel. They ride up if you want them too or swap the skids the other way around. I wanted them on the pavement.


----------



## vmax29

Thanks. They look great!


----------



## bigtim1985

I just mounted the PRO-HON-2425-C on my brand new HSS928AT. I put a fender washer between the skids and blower housing so they would clear the washer on the scraper bar bolt. They fit/look great, I've noticed at full throttle the blower housing starts vibrating like crazy. Even with the bucket on the ground you can feel the vibration. I'm going to try again without the washers and see what happens. The blower housing doesn't vibrate at all without the skids.


----------



## csonni

rosco61 said:


> No drilling necessary. I would not have purchased or drilled.
> They are the narrow tip version. Narrow tip to the front for me as I don't need a transition to grass or gravel. They ride up if you want them too or swap the skids the other way around. I wanted them on the pavement.


So they bolt up directly to the 2 factory mounting holes?


----------



## rosco61

*skids*



csonni said:


> So they bolt up directly to the 2 factory mounting holes?


If you purchased the correct skids for your HSS1332 then they will bolt right up using the factory pre-drilled holes. My Honda delivered with the Honda side skids installed already and then the Armorskids just bolted right on using the factory fasteners.


----------



## Sblg43

I put them on my Bolens 824 project. Phenomenal!


----------



## vmax29

So the Armorskids arrived today! Went on very easy and look great. I replaced the washers on the side bolts for the scraper bar with some smaller stainless washers. This made the skids sit nice and level with no gaps. I then adjusted the scraper down a bit because the new shoes raise the bucket slightly. Overall very easy job and I won’t knock my fillings out on every sidewalk seam. These will really protect the machine from wear and damage.


----------



## csonni

So, according to the Honda manual, the skid shoes for a track model are to the rear of the auger housing. I’ve got those, but I also installed the small front skid shoes from my old Honda. Is there really a need for the front skid shoes on a track-driven Honda? If installing Armourskids, should one remove the rear skid shoes?


----------



## rosco61

csonni said:


> So, according to the Honda manual, the skid shoes for a track model are to the rear of the auger housing. I’ve got those, but I also installed the small front skid shoes from my old Honda. Is there really a need for the front skid shoes on a track-driven Honda? If installing Armourskids, should one remove the rear skid shoes?


I run both but I would never run with out the side mounted skids. Side mounted skids are cheap insurance to avoid damaging the bucket from uneven surfaces and other hard objects that may impact my very expensive snowblower. Running both is just smart. I would unbolt the rears given a choice between the two. Just an opinion as usual!


----------



## cmb

csonni said:


> So, according to the Honda manual, the skid shoes for a track model are to the rear of the auger housing. I’ve got those, but I also installed the small front skid shoes from my old Honda. Is there really a need for the front skid shoes on a track-driven Honda? If installing Armourskids, should one remove the rear skid shoes?


 That's a good question. I've been wondering about those rear-skids too. I'm in the process of getting my Armorskids 'notched-out', to make enough room for the Scraper Bar bolt on my Tracked 724. No replies from Bob Sayre, maybe someone else can help.


----------



## northframingham

I have the PRO version of the ARMORskids on my ARIENS Hydro Pro 28" along with (2) 10# weight kits!

I think ARMORskids are absolutely the way to go! Top line ARIENS & HONDA should come stock with them!


----------



## drmerdp

cmb said:


> That's a good question. I've been wondering about those rear-skids too. I'm in the process of getting my Armorskids 'notched-out', to make enough room for the Scraper Bar bolt on my Tracked 724. No replies from Bob Sayer, maybe someone else can help.


I recommend a band saw. Lots of room to work with now.


----------



## cmb

northframingham said:


> I have the PRO version of the ARMORskids on my ARIENS Hydro Pro 28" along with (2) 10# weight kits!
> 
> I think ARMORskids are absolutely the way to go! Top line ARIENS & HONDA should come stock with them!


 I bought Bob's 2425 Pro model skids for my Honda and after some "adjusting", they'll complete the machine, just like you say, "how it should've come from the factory".


----------



## vmax29

cmb said:


> That's a good question. I've been wondering about those rear-skids too. I'm in the process of getting my Armorskids 'notched-out', to make enough room for the Scraper Bar bolt on my Tracked 724. No replies from Bob Sayer, maybe someone else can help.


Why not just remove the bolt from the scraper bar and replace it and the washer with stainless hardware instead. A smaller diameter bolt head and washer should clear without any cutting. Unless the skids you have are different from mine.


----------



## tabora

csonni said:


> If installing Armourskids, should one remove the rear skid shoes?


If you keep both sets of shoes, you can run the front of the blower off the edge of a curb, patio, etc. that overhangs a lower area without the bucket dropping down when the front skids clear the edge.


----------



## cmb

vmax29 said:


> Why not just remove the bolt from the scraper bar and replace it and the washer with stainless hardware instead. A smaller diameter bolt head and washer should clear without any cutting. Unless the skids you have are different from mine.


 Thanks for the thought, I hacked my way through the welds and removed the metal that was blocking access to the Scraper Bar bolt. After a coat of anti-rust black, you'd never know they were "violated":devil: They turned out like drmerdp's!:wink2:


----------



## [email protected]

Jarsh said:


> Hi cmb,
> 
> I didn't see the Pro's until Bob had mentioned them in an email after receiving them. Being I only have the little 622 I figured I'd be ok with the thinner bottom plate. Little did I realize they would be too long for the scraper bar bolts. I would have sent them back for an exchange but I'm in Canada.



I have a HS928 and the factory holes are already there, it appears that the width is 2 & 3/8" and I'd like to order the correct pair for my machine. I ordered an earlier set and the spacing wasn't even close, so I tossed them on my garage shelf. Do you have Bob's email address? I'd like to order the correct skids this time without any hassle. Thanks


----------



## bigtim1985

[email protected] said:


> I have a HS928 and the factory holes are already there, it appears that the width is 2 & 3/8" and I'd like to order the correct pair for my machine. I ordered an earlier set and the spacing wasn't even close, so I tossed them on my garage shelf. Do you have Bob's email address? I'd like to order the correct skids this time without any hassle. Thanks


 Sent you a PM


----------



## cmb

[email protected] said:


> I have a HS928 and the factory holes are already there, it appears that the width is 2 & 3/8" and I'd like to order the correct pair for my machine. I ordered an earlier set and the spacing wasn't even close, so I tossed them on my garage shelf. Do you have Bob's email address? I'd like to order the correct skids this time without any hassle. Thanks


 I've reached Bob Sayre with Snowblowerskids.com, when I contacted him, cell # 1-630-319-5301.


----------



## csonni

Just measured mine at 2 3/8 as well. From the ordering page, there’s a section below specifically for Honda’s. From what I understand, the shims aren’t needed and the skids should fit without any mods.


----------



## csonni

Just ordered mine....PRO-HON-2425-C for 2.3/8 spacing. Came to $86 CA.


----------



## [email protected]

Spoke to Bob and he is sending me a set of skids that need no mods on a Honda HS928. This is exactly what I was looking for. 2 3/8” bolt spacing and no clearance issues with the scraper bolts!!


----------



## rosco61

vmax29 said:


> So the Armorskids arrived today! Went on very easy and look great. I replaced the washers on the side bolts for the scraper bar with some smaller stainless washers. This made the skids sit nice and level with no gaps. I then adjusted the scraper down a bit because the new shoes raise the bucket slightly. Overall very easy job and I won’t knock my fillings out on every sidewalk seam. These will really protect the machine from wear and damage.


Now to protect those front edges of the blower apply this product. cheap insurance. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BWKCUAO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## all3939

rosco61 said:


> vmax29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Armorskids arrived today! Went on very easy and look great. I replaced the washers on the side bolts for the scraper bar with some smaller stainless washers. This made the skids sit nice and level with no gaps. I then adjusted the scraper down a bit because the new shoes raise the bucket slightly. Overall very easy job and I won’t knock my fillings out on every sidewalk seam. These will really protect the machine from wear and damage.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to protect those front edges of the blower apply this product. cheap insurance.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BWKCUAO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Click to expand...

Great insurance, not sure about that. If you get salt brine in there at some point it'll do its job. If it's open to snow it gets cleaned with the fresh snow all the time. I do EOD well before I finish the rest of my drive so the salt and grit is gone long before I'm done.


----------



## Freddy Ford

rosco61 said:


> Now to protect those front edges of the blower apply this product. cheap insurance.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BWKCUAO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Yup, I put edge protection on all my machines (have for years) and it really pays off. You'd be surprised how easily you can chip and scratch your edges, but this type of edge guard prevents that. In all the years I've used it I've never had any rust or corrosion due to the edge protector.


----------



## rosco61

*edge protection.*



Freddy Ford said:


> Yup, I put edge protection on all my machines (have for years) and it really pays off. You'd be surprised how easily you can chip and scratch your edges, but this type of edge guard prevents that. In all the years I've used it I've never had any rust or corrosion due to the edge protector.


 I have been using it for years on my machines as well and have never had a problem either. 
Storage and maintenance conditions and powder coat qualities could play a part here with other outcomes.


----------



## vmax29

Thanks, I will give the edge guard a try.


----------



## vmax29

I’m going to give this clear stuff a shot. If anything rusts I will be able to see it. Looks pretty thin too!


----------



## csonni

all3939 said:


> Great insurance, not sure about that. If you get salt brine in there at some point it'll do its job. If it's open to snow it gets cleaned with the fresh snow all the time. I do EOD well before I finish the rest of my drive so the salt and grit is gone long before I'm done.


That’s a non-functioning link. Can you try again?


----------



## all3939

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BWKCUAO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## csonni

So, you put that edge trim around your bucket? I would think it would come off when maneuvering around.


----------



## vmax29

I have no idea but I will find out. I’m always up against a fence, gate landscape rocks etc. if it cuts down on paint damage I’ll call it a win.


----------



## tabora

Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but I see a number of ArmorSkids photos where the narrow part of the skid is mounted to the rear. I thought that you were supposed to mount it towards the front to avoid having the bucket ride up on the snow. That's one of the product's desirable features, correct?


----------



## knu2xs

tabora said:


> Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but I see a number of ArmorSkids photos where the narrow part of the skid is mounted to the rear. I thought that you were supposed to mount it towards the front to avoid having the bucket ride up on the snow. That's one of the product's desirable features, correct?


 
You are correct, that's why Bob, from ArmorSkids, tweaked the design a couple of years back. 
Prior to the tweak, both ends were "wide."


I run mine, on both of my machines, narrow end forward.........


----------



## rosco61

I believe it is the skinny end towards the front for regular drives asphalt/comcrete and the fatter part to the front if you are transitioning from asphalt or concrete to gravel if I remember correctly.


----------



## vmax29

Knu2xs that is a fine looking machine! 

And from what I gathered...The wide part forward provides float for gravel or grass surfaces. The narrow side forward would wedge down to the hard asphalt or concrete. I have a mix but went with the narrow side forward because I left the rear shoes on and the hydraulic tilt does the job nicely.


----------



## knu2xs

vmax29 said:


> Knu2xs that is a fine looking machine!
> 
> And from what I gathered...The wide part forward provides float for gravel or grass surfaces. The narrow side forward would wedge down to the hard asphalt or concrete. I have a mix but went with the narrow side forward because I left the rear shoes on and the hydraulic tilt does the job nicely.



Thanks! That's my back-up, a 2015 Platinum 24 SHO. My primary is a 2018 Pro Hydro 28. 


I have no problem with the narrow end(s) forward and I'm a transitioning fool, mostly from gravel to grass, and back again.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Self obliging post, but I have a set of 2 1/2 hole spacing AS with narrow/wide tip in the forsale section


----------



## Itsa62vette

Newbie question, I have a 2017 HSS928AATD, I come up with a 2 3/8 center to center measurement, does that sound correct? The Armor Skid listing shows 2 1/4"

Thanks In Advance


----------



## Freddy Ford

rosco61 said:


> Everything you need to order.
> Description Unit price Qty Amount PRO 4.25" Slot Spacing (set of 2 skids) PRO-HON-2425B
> Item# PRO-HON-2425-B Make of Snowblower:: honda HSS1332ATD $59.99 USD 1 $59.99 USD


I'm afraid this information was incorrect. I decided to wait until I picked up my machine to order and I'm glad I did. The HSS1332 does NOT take 4.25"skids. I measure 2 3/8".


----------



## bigtim1985

Itsa62vette said:


> Newbie question, I have a 2017 HSS928AATD, I come up with a 2 3/8 center to center measurement, does that sound correct? The Armor Skid listing shows 2 1/4"
> 
> Thanks In Advance


These are the ones you need:pro-hon-2425-c | Snow Blower Skids


----------



## ZTMAN

Since there is a cut out on the 2425-c skids, do you need the spacers referenced in the link?


----------



## Itsa62vette

Thanks so much, I didn't even see those on the site.


bigtim1985 said:


> These are the ones you need:pro-hon-2425-c | Snow Blower Skids


----------



## vmax29

Freddy Ford said:


> I'm afraid this information was incorrect. I decided to wait until I picked up my machine to order and I'm glad I did. The HSS1332 does NOT take 4.25"skids. I measure 2 3/8".


I ordered the ones Rosco recommended and they fit my 2018 HSS1332ATD perfect. Not sure what’s up with that. There are 4 mounting slots on the skid so they may fit other applications as well.


----------



## rosco61

*skids*



Freddy Ford said:


> I'm afraid this information was incorrect. I decided to wait until I picked up my machine to order and I'm glad I did. The HSS1332 does NOT take 4.25"skids. I measure 2 3/8".


Well OK but that's a direct copy from my receipt from snowblowerskids.com and they bolted directly onto my 1332. Weird but there must be an explanation somewhere. 
Possibly the inside slots are at 2 3/8 ?


----------



## rosco61

From Bob at snowblowerskids.com 
FYI and currently bolted to my snowblower.

Yes they are available on the website, Pro-Hond-2425-B (4.25″) Slot Spacing.
Thanks!
Bob sayre
Owner
Snowblowerskids.com 
Armorskids, LLC 

On Dec 13, 2017 4:37 PM, <[email protected]> wrote:
Hi, 

I was wondering which skids go with my newer Honda blower. I got a message in the snow blower forum that you guys had a new skid for my model and a newer design for this year as well. I’m under the impression that the new skids don’t need the spacers for my model either. I’m looking to purchase the skids when available. 
Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## Freddy Ford

rosco61 said:


> Well OK but that's a direct copy from my receipt from snowblowerskids.com and they bolted directly onto my 1332. Weird but there must be an explanation somewhere.
> Possibly the inside slots are at 2 3/8 ?


That must be the case. I believe you, so I can't explain it either. I can only tell you what I measured and what others have shared they measured for their HSS, and it's 2 3/8". I'm actually going to hold off myself as I really like how the bucket floats with the rear skids so I don't get the riding up that plagued my Ariens. I have added edge protecton to the bucket and leave my scraper set at 7/8" minimum, so I am in no risk of dragging. I don't like how low the bolt holes are to the edge either.


----------



## tabora

It's actually the* PRO-HON-2425-C that has the** 2 3/8″ Slot Size* 
*Price: $59.99*
*Shipping: $6.75*
*Total: $66.74 
*
*Here's the link: pro-hon-2425-c | Snow Blower Skids

Their site is a little confusing with regard to Hondas, but -C seems to be the final word from Bob.
*


----------



## vmax29

The clear door edge guard came in today. Seeing as it’s 60 here in February I figured I might as well put it on there. The guard is clear heavy gauge vinyl with an adhesive inside the channel so it stays put pretty good. I think it looks pretty good considering you can hardly see it.


----------



## northframingham

tabora said:


> It's actually the* PRO-HON-2425-C that has the** 2 3/8″ Slot Size*
> *Price: $59.99*
> *Shipping: $6.75*
> *Total: $66.74
> *
> *Here's the link: pro-hon-2425-c | Snow Blower Skids
> 
> Their site is a little confusing with regard to Hondas, but -C seems to be the final word from Bob.
> *


FREE SHIPPING if you know which model you need and order it through HOME DEPOT'S website. :grin:


----------



## tabora

northframingham said:


> FREE SHIPPING if you know which model you need and order it through HOME DEPOT'S website. :grin:


Unfortunately, *PRO-HON-2425-C *does not appear to be one of the products that HD has available for ordering.


----------



## csonni

Got my Armorskids today. They definitely float better than the smaller stock ones. I have a question about height adjustment. I'm a "clean" buff and I've got the skids adjusted right now to where the scraper is just about 3/16 off the ground. With this, a skiff of snow is left to where I find the need to shovel it up and than blow the pile created. Since here in Labrador, there is no exposed ground but just ice and snow, is there any harm in getting that scraper to ride in contact to avoid that cleanup after blowing? I don't imagine the scraper bar will suffer much from ice and snow. After all, isn't that what it's for?


----------



## all3939

csonni said:


> Got my Armorskids today. They definitely float better than the smaller stock ones. I have a question about height adjustment. I'm a "clean" buff and I've got the skids adjusted right now to where the scraper is just about 3/16 off the ground. With this, a skiff of snow is left to where I find the need to shovel it up and than blow the pile created. Since here in Labrador, there is no exposed ground but just ice and snow, is there any harm in getting that scraper to ride in contact to avoid that cleanup after blowing? I don't imagine the scraper bar will suffer much from ice and snow. After all, isn't that what it's for?


This is what I do. The armor skids have lots of surface area and should float the housing along very well. That being said if the area your snowblowing is nice and flat I will set the bucket down on a good flat surface and raise the bucket with a piece of cardboard and tighten the skid shoe to that height. If the snowblower bucks when snowblowing then you can further raise the bucket. One important thing people don't respect is that the tire pressure needs to be topped up before you begin the adjustments otherwise the your adjustment has no point of reference. I adjust my tire pressure every beginning of the season and the check my gap. It's always on spot.


----------



## csonni

all3939 said:


> This is what I do. The armor skids have lots of surface area and should float the housing along very well. That being said if the area your snowblowing is nice and flat I will set the bucket down on a good flat surface and raise the bucket with a piece of cardboard and tighten the skid shoe to that height. If the snowblower bucks when snowblowing then you can further raise the bucket. One important thing people don't respect is that the tire pressure needs to be topped up before you begin the adjustments otherwise the your adjustment has no point of reference. I adjust my tire pressure every beginning of the season and the check my gap. It's always on spot.


Thanks for that. So, is it best to first adjust the rears and then the new Armorskids? I wonder, what exactly is the rear skids protecting?


----------



## tabora

csonni said:


> Thanks for that. So, is it best to first adjust the rears and then the new Armorskids? I wonder, what exactly is the rear skids protecting?


They protect when you run the front of the bucket off an overhang... They keep things level until you reverse.


----------



## drmerdp

I like to keep the 4 points of contact. The machine glides really well over irregularities. The Honda’s are so structurally rigid, that the housing doesn’t flex to the contours of irregular pavement. In my case having 4 points of contact allows the machine to glide incredibly well over anything. The UHMW liner certainly helps as well.

Then when I do my back yard for the pup, I just drop my rear skids to my preferred height, then reset them again on my level garage floor. The armor skid stay locked.


----------



## csonni

I found with the wide part in the front, it tends to climb as you’re going onto snow, so I switched them around which improved. I have them raised up all the way and the scraper bar seems to be quite a bit off the ground. I suppose I could lower the scraper a bit


----------



## gibbs296

Need a new set of skids for my old Toro 524. I should be able to make a set of these at work next week on my lunch break. You Honda guys...love ya...but the money you spend is entertaining.


----------



## csonni

Code:







gibbs296 said:


> Need a new set of skids for my old Toro 524. I should be able to make a set of these at work next week on my lunch break. You Honda guys...love ya...but the money you spend is entertaining.


I think I can justify my purchase with the amount of snow we get here in Labrador. 360 cm (12feet) and counting. Funny thing. I put my hands on a Yardman yesterday selling for $2299 and I must say I wouldn’t pay more than $500 for it. Now mind you, I suppose the Ariens are better quality but when all you’ve got to choose between is Yardman, Yamaha and Honda..... Another consideration is resale. I sold my 27 year old Honda for $1100 to buy my new one just after Christmas.


----------



## Freddy Ford

gibbs296 said:


> Need a new set of skids for my old Toro 524. I should be able to make a set of these at work next week on my lunch break. You Honda guys...love ya..._but the money you spend is entertaining_.


Pray you don't need to buy a new zero turn today if you think snowblowers are expensive. The price of mowers has really shocked me. I don't want to even share what I paid for my Gravely Pro-Turn.


----------



## cmb

gibbs296 said:


> Need a new set of skids for my old Toro 524. I should be able to make a set of these at work next week on my lunch break. You Honda guys...love ya...but the money you spend is entertaining.


 Glad we could help:huh:


----------



## vinnycom

im going to cut up an old plastic cutting board to use as my skids, probably in the summer, hope my wife doesnt start looking for it but theyre cheap so might just buy her another one to add to her collection, darn it, would of been a good valentines gift


----------



## RIT333

vinnycom said:


> im going to cut up an old plastic cutting board to use as my skids, probably in the summer, hope my wife doesnt start looking for it but theyre cheap so might just buy her another one to add to her collection, darn it, would of been a good valentines gift


I bought a 4' length of 1"x0.25' steel bar stock from Lowes, and cut it into 4x1' length, and plan to bolt it to the bottom of my factory skids. I was able to bend up the edges with a BFPR (BF Pipe Wrench), and I should be able to replace it whenb required. The bar stock cost $10. Still a work in progress !


----------



## drumsonly2002

Considering Armorskids but to get them shipped to Canada, customs and exchange rate has me thinking DIY. any Canadians have them and is it worth it? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## all3939

RIT333 said:


> I bought a 4' length of 1"x0.25' steel bar stock from Lowes, and cut it into 4x1' length, and plan to bolt it to the bottom of my factory skids. I was able to bend up the edges with a BFPR (BF Pipe Wrench), and I should be able to replace it whenb required. The bar stock cost $10. Still a work in progress !


I did something similar many years back but instead of bolting, I tack welded it to the original skid. As far as I know it's still being used. The trick with all this ARMOR skid stuff is that the more surface area you have on the pavement the longer it takes to wear them through which is probably never on residential use. If you look at any oem skid out of the box when the snowblower is new you'll see the skids are small, thin and measly and therefore wear through in a short time.


----------



## gibbs296

vinnycom said:


> im going to cut up an old plastic cutting board to use as my skids, probably in the summer, hope my wife doesnt start looking for it but theyre cheap so might just buy her another one to add to her collection, darn it, would of been a good valentines gift


Just glanced at one of your youtube vids. What an awesome snowblower!


----------



## csonni

drumsonly2002 said:


> Considering Armorskids but to get them shipped to Canada, customs and exchange rate has me thinking DIY. any Canadians have them and is it worth it? Thanks for any advice.


It was pricey to get them here to Labrador. $80+.


----------



## RIT333

all3939 said:


> I did something similar many years back but instead of bolting, I tack welded it to the original skid. As far as I know it's still being used. The trick with all this ARMOR skid stuff is that the more surface area you have on the pavement the longer it takes to wear them through which is probably never on residential use. If you look at any oem skid out of the box when the snowblower is new you'll see the skids are small, thin and measly and therefore wear through in a short time.


I would like to weld it, but no welder, and neighbor doesn't have one either ! I plan to use flat-head SS 1/4-20 machine screws, which may be better because they can be replaced when/if needed. I have about 8" of flat surface, and a bend-up on front and back. The way the winter is going, or gone, probably won't get to use them til next year.

Quite frankly, the ArmorSkids do look nicer, but the $50+ in my pocket will look nicer. They have thicker bar-stock, but without acty. torch - which my neighbor doesn't have, I am SOL. Maybe I should look for another neighbor ! LOL


----------



## guybb3

vinnycom said:


> im going to cut up an old plastic cutting board to use as my skids, probably in the summer, hope my wife doesnt start looking for it but theyre cheap so might just buy her another one to add to her collection, darn it, would of been a good valentines gift


Yes but can you get them in colors other than white??


----------



## JLawrence08648

I have a welder, oxy acet, arc stick, mig. For myself and anyone, I always weld a flat piece of metal on the bottom of the skids. This year I expect to make the bar to act as a skid, similar to the Armour Skids. I'd also like to make a skid using a white plastic cutting board, and one with wheels from a roller skate, unfortunately we don't get much snow to compare.


----------



## dr bob

RIT333 said:


> I bought a 4' length of 1"x0.25' steel bar stock from Lowes, and cut it into 4x1' length, and plan to bolt it to the bottom of my factory skids. I was able to bend up the edges with a BFPR (BF Pipe Wrench), and I should be able to replace it whenb required. The bar stock cost $10. Still a work in progress !


I'm interested in what you come up with to attach your 1/4" strap to the factory skids. The factory skids on our Husky are plastic, and way too narrow and flimsy to receive a wood screw or similar for the attachment. My DIY skids are 3/4"-wide Delrin, which could take the flat-head wood screws if the screws were well countersunk into the steel. The 1" width you propose seems like it will be a balance between walking up on hard-pack snow (wide) and being just enough to support the bucket weight in service (not too narrow). Take pictures when you do yours -- inquiring minds and all that.


----------



## RIT333

dr bob said:


> I'm interested in what you come up with to attach your 1/4" strap to the factory skids. The factory skids on our Husky are plastic, and way too narrow and flimsy to receive a wood screw or similar for the attachment. My DIY skids are 3/4"-wide Delrin, which could take the flat-head wood screws if the screws were well countersunk into the steel. The 1" width you propose seems like it will be a balance between walking up on hard-pack snow (wide) and being just enough to support the bucket weight in service (not too narrow). Take pictures when you do yours -- inquiring minds and all that.


Planning to use 1/4-20 SS machine screws, and bolt them to the bottom of the factory skids. They are also about 1/4" think metal, but certainly not as long.


----------



## Cold1

drumsonly2002 said:


> Considering Armorskids but to get them shipped to Canada, customs and exchange rate has me thinking DIY. any Canadians have them and is it worth it? Thanks for any advice.


I bought a set for my new Ariens - $82 CAD, freight in. LOL, they seem to be working great - it hasn't snowed since I got them over a week ago.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, they're 12" in total length. Don't buy from Home Depot though, go through Bob directly and he'll send you the exact skids you need without the need to modify them. I love mine and regret not getting them sooner.


----------



## tabora

RIT333 said:


> Planning to use 1/4-20 SS machine screws, and bolt them to the bottom of the factory skids. They are also about 1/4" think metal, but certainly not as long.


Can you thread the new plates and screw down from above? That way as the skids wear, you're just wearing off the tips of the bolts, not the heads.


----------



## all3939

tabora said:


> Can you thread the new plates and screw down from above? That way as the skids wear, you're just wearing off the tips of the bolts, not the heads.


Not sure that works. A 1/4-20 thread will only have max 5 threads in that flat stock. You may be better off using a 1/4-28 screw if you want to go that route. With vibration and wear and tear I'm already not liking it.


----------



## RIT333

all3939 said:


> Not sure that works. A 1/4-20 thread will only have max 5 threads in that flat stock. You may be better off using a 1/4-28 screw if you want to go that route. With vibration and wear and tear I'm already not liking it.


I have all of the hole drilled and the countersinks in the bar stock, and 1 coat of primer so far. So far, no screw-ups...yet.


----------



## [email protected]

Just installed my skids in about 10 minutes. Hopefully this next storm dumps some heavy snow!


----------



## Macplee

I just installed them on my Ariens Hydro Pro 36. Unfortunately there has been no snow to test it.


----------



## [email protected]

Macplee said:


> I just installed them on my Ariens Hydro Pro 36. Unfortunately there has been no snow to test it.



I'm in the Finger Lakes region of upstate NY and they're calling for 12"-15" of heavy wet snow, over the next 36 hours!! I'm ready!! :snow48:


----------



## csonni

Actually got above freezing today and tried out my Minnsnowta Roof Razor (works nice for removing snow without getting up on roof). I'm not happy with how the Armourskids work on heavy compact snow. Wants to ride up to the top and I've got the narrow end forward. My old snowblower with the original skids did much better. I might try to adjust them again, but I believe I have them all the way up and the scraper is still a quarter inch or so off the ground.


----------



## Freddy Ford

csonni said:


> Actually got above freezing today and tried out my Minnsnowta Roof Razor (works nice for removing snow without getting up on roof). I'm not happy with how the Armourskids work on heavy compact snow. Wants to ride up to the top and I've got the narrow end forward. My old snowblower with the original skids did much better. I might try to adjust them again, but I believe I have them all the way up and the scraper is still a quarter inch or so off the ground.


That is my #1 complaint with them and why I don't think I'll get them for my Honda unless I absolutely have to. On my Ariens I couldn't keep the front bucket down no matter what, and the Armorskids made that flaw unmanageable. I got super east steering but had to fight the machine for every inch. I love how my new Honda floats the bucket above ground with only rear skids to touch when needed. Mind you I don't scrape the ground like everyone else, instead I have almost an inch of scraper bar clearance. I couldn't be happier with the infinitely adjustable bucket height. Such a superior machine in form and function.


----------



## csonni

I took the Armorskids off today with the compact snow. Works perfectly without them. I suppose I can lower the scraper bar but that still wouldn’t alleviate the issue of riding up onto the snow. I think they’re only good for powder, but not for snow in the above freezing conditions. The original skids are fine as they don’t stick out past the front of the bucket.


----------



## tabora

I'm still enamored with my Arnold roller skids... A great mix of directional control & non-lift in a broad spectrum of conditions that I've encountered so far.


----------



## csonni

I think what I will do is use the Armourskids at the beginning of our snow season to keep from picking up any stones in my driveway and walkway. I’ll keep the Armorskids on throughout the Winter and than replace them with the smaller skids when the Spring comes to keep from riding up on the snow.


----------



## guybb3

tabora said:


> I'm still enamored with my Arnold roller skids... A great mix of directional control & non-lift in a broad spectrum of conditions that I've encountered so far.


Are they all poly?


----------



## tabora

guybb3 said:


> Are they all poly?


Except for the steel bits, of course! The frames and wheels are polyresin. The part number is 490-241-0038 and they are carried by Lowes and Tractor Supply, as well as the usual online suspects.*

Highlights:*

Made of durable polyresin
Makes handling and maneuvering 2-stage snow throwers much easier
Won't scratch or mar pavement, concrete or pavers
Replaces any skid shoes with 2-3/4" or 3" bolt centers
Works in temperatures down to 30 degree below zero
I used offset mounts to adapt them to the HSS1332 2-3/8 hole spacing, but could have just drilled one extra hole on each side.


----------



## [email protected]

drmerdp said:


> I recommend a band saw. Lots of room to work with now.



I notice your rear skids appear to be set at, or close, to the same height as your armorskids, is that correct? I have the same rear mounted skids but am still unsure about where exactly to set them. Currently they're about 1.5" higher than my armorskids and appear to be doing nothing. Thanks


----------



## tabora

Another neat possibility: 76153-736-000 Honda Snowblower/Snow thrower skid/shoe replacement $9.75 + $3.99 shipping

https://www.ebay.com/itm/76153-736-...skid-shoe-replacement-NEW-STYLE-/173184019628

Set of two Honda Snowblower/Snow thrower Skid/Shoe Replacement partMeasures 3-11/16 by 4-7/8 inches and is 3/4 inch thick, with a hole spacing of 2-3/8" between centers.

THIS IS A NEW STYLE THAT HAS MORE WEAR MATERIAL THAN OUR ORIGINAL AND WILL LAST LONGER

This is a high quality replacement part that is made from high-density polyethylene. 
Made in the USA, in our Shop in Central New York.

Our Skid Shoes are non-marking and will not leave rust stains on sidewalks or driveways.


----------



## northeast

Just ordered 2 sets.


----------



## tabora

northeast said:


> Just ordered 2 sets.


Which ones? Armor Skids, Roller Skids or the ones from Scott in Central Square, New York?


----------



## northeast

Armorskids looking forward to getting them on. I destroyed the stock skids if you want to call them skids.


----------



## drmerdp

[email protected] said:


> I notice your rear skids appear to be set at, or close, to the same height as your armorskids, is that correct? I have the same rear mounted skids but am still unsure about where exactly to set them. Currently they're about 1.5" higher than my armorskids and appear to be doing nothing. Thanks


I used to use 4 point of contact, when I had the falline side skids. Now with the armor skids, I’ve been keeping the rear skids up and out of the way. 

The side skids stay put, and I drop the rears for doing my back yard.


----------

